# leaving SAS



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi humans,

Just thought I'd post a thread saying I'm leaving SAS. I enjoyed my time here and met lots of really cool people! However, I feel like I've made a lot of progress with my social anxiety to the point where it's gone so I don't need the site anymore. Even if I relapse, I've got a good enough support group offline that I think I'll be good.

If you'd still like to keep in touch, I'd love to still hear from you guys. My skype name is leela.suxx and my tumblr is here, my twitter is here and my instagram is leelascott

I'm sure you're wondering what helped me overcome it, and I'd have to say it's a combination of different factors. I've had it since I was about 12 but only really started working on it after high school (during which I hardly spoke to anyone and had it severely), at which point I entered therapy (which I found was ineffective for me overall but did introduce me to some helpful techhniques). When I went to university I really felt a sense that I had missed out on all of my younger years and just made a pact with myself to try to experience life as much as I could and try to make friends and get out there no matter how hard it was. In first year I tried to go to everything I was invited to, no matter how uncomfortable I felt, and it was really really hard. I definitely went about it the wrong way, just jumping in there, and I beat myself up a lot. But eventually I made some really good friends who are really supportive and I gained confidence this way.

I joined this site after a massive relapse last year. But, with introduction to CBT and doing the social anxiety workbook (things I found out about through this site), I started to realize that my behaviours and thoughts were not helping me and I coupled exposure therapy with restructuring my thoughts. It was definitely a cumulative process for me, gradually getting better and better. The thing that pushed me over the edge to recovery was getting a handle on my depression with cipralex. I'm starting to like myself and feel comfortable in my own skin. This is obviously only one route you could take, I really believe you have to tailor your strategies to your individual circumstances. What worked for me may not work for you. I really wish you all the best and hope that your paths will all be similar to mine soon. And if not, that's ok too. It's OK to not be OK.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

good for you and congratulations on your being able to really live your life!


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Well done i'm really pleased for you, i dream of the day i get back to real life and leave this internet forum chapter of my life behind.

Good luck


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

It's nice to know that it can be done! Gives me a sense of hope.

The bad news is that I don't know how to get a handle on my depression,
and as you imply it's almost impossible to do it if you don't love yourself.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

aww can't believe you're leaving already! I mean, I'm really happy to know that you've had a successful recovery but you sure will be missed here on SAS!
thanks for sharing your story.. the best of luck to you! take care


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Best of luck, thank you for sharing your experience on how you overcame it, that was very thoughtful of you. 

Farewell!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm sorry you're leaving, but I'm happy that you're improving. I followed you on twitter so that I don't miss you too much. 
Good luck!


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

We haven't really talked but I saw in one thread that you said you were an INFJ and I am as well, so I decided to follow you on Twitter.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Well done i'm really pleased for you, i dream of *the day i get back to real life and leave this internet forum chapter of my life *behind.
> 
> Good luck


Well done, ppl like you are an inspiration :clap
Me too Mark, it feels trapped not having a social or outside life.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Good to hear! I Wish you the best of luck  (Personally I would just not advice anyone to get dependent on heavy medicine)


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome! Good luck with all your future endeavours


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey Leela! Even though i dont know you i still wish you happiness and success in life. I hope you find what you seek. Good work on the SA. Keep it up.  Take care.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Damn every one has to leave. I feel bad still being here


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:clap great to hear it's all behind you now, stay happy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Well done,well done.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

^ this.. I wish you the best life possible


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

We will surely miss u : ).


----------



## marybobary (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome post!! Thanks for sharing your experience and for being such an inspiration!!!


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm glad that things are going well for you and I wish you the best!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

she'll be back. they always come back.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

^ lol

Anyways, congrats and good luck Slytherin.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

this does not give me any hope.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

What book helped you??????????


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> this does not give me any hope.


It makes me feel some type of way.Good for her...but, how can I be like her and kill this demon as well sorta thing?Yea...


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Good luck and have fun
When is my turn to overcome this ****?


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

congratulations and good luck to you slytherin


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

Elad said:


> she'll be back. they always come back.


lol

... Best of luck!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Limmy said:


>


 Poor Limmy..


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

absolutely best of luck in the real life!!!


----------



## drj7 (Dec 25, 2011)

slytherin said:


> Hi humans,
> 
> Just thought I'd post a thread saying I'm leaving SAS. I enjoyed my time here and met lots of really cool people! However, I feel like I've made a lot of progress with my social anxiety to the point where it's gone so I don't need the site anymore. Even if I relapse, I've got a good enough support group offline that I think I'll be good.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you've overcome it :clap. SAD is a *****.


----------



## UselessMatter (May 14, 2013)

wow, such a nice read. this really helps me. youre pretty btw


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

I love these posts!!! Youve inspired me to gtfo and expose myself! This thing is not going away by itself, weve just got to pass through the flames on our own, glad you made it


----------

